

Ask HN: What Social Hacks have you done in your life? - 31reasons

If you have done anything that is unusual, unconventional, rule breaking in the real-world please share your story.<p>I read this article on FastCompany about Jerry Jao and want to know more about such social engineering stories from other entrepreneurs.<p>http://www.fastcompany.com/3006111/innovation-agents/confessions-conference-crasher
======
will_brown
It may not apply, if you were looking examples that included deception or are
economic in nature. The following is my answer for the non-computer hack
question from the YC application and in this instance I believe related to
social engineering.

One day while in college I was walking across campus to get to class. As
students do, in one direction students walk on the right-hand side of the
sidewalk and in the opposite direction students walk to their right resulting
in an efficient flow of foot traffic. On this day a rotating sprinkler was
intermittently splashing the sidewalk causing a bottle neck on the sidewalk.
To this day I have no idea why, but I stepped off the sidewalk. I saw the
problem, the students had non-verbally adopted the etiquette of allowing 5-10
students walking in one direction to pass the sprinkler then stop, and allow
an equal number of students to pass from the opposite direction. By this time
I could tell I went from the observer to the observed, it felt like hundreds
of students had their eyes on me wondering, "who is this maverick? What is
this sidewalk etiquette anarchist up to?"

In the moment I fell to action. I walked up to the sprinkler from behind and
moved it so it no longer splashed the sidewalks. Immediately, I received a
standing ovation - granted the students who applauded me were already
standing, but I could tell if they were sitting they would have stood up
before making noise with their hands.

------
stevekemp
I live in Edinburgh, where public transport consists of a wonderful bus
service (and an upcoming tram line which has been a complete fiasco from start
to finish).

Catching buses I've frequently noticed that other bus-drivers would hop on and
off the bus, traveling for free, presumably on the way to stops to change
drivers etc.

I figured if I dressed up as a bus-driver, in their simple uniform, I could
hop-on and off buses for free. I didn't intend to defraud the company, but was
curious to know if it was possible.

Short version: Free bus travel for a couple of days, providing I wore the
maroon blazer, smart trousers, and carried a bag.

------
olh
Friend bought a bike. Store didn't deliver it even after a month (5 days
delivery planned). Emailed the CEO of the store (one of the world's biggest)
and made it his personal problem (social media fear). CEO made a thousand
miles delivery in the same day.

------
rattray
I have to say, I don't love that level of dishonesty. Last time I couldn't
afford a conference I wanted to attend, I emailed the organizers and asked if
they needed any volunteers. I got all the benefits Jerry did, from business
connections to the VIP-only after party. Of course, it probably helps that I'm
still a college student.

~~~
31reasons
well social engineering is by definition "dishonest". You are trying to find
loopholes in the system to have your way. There are people who would not do
such thing at any cost and there are people who would do it as long as it
doesn't harm anyone. Entrepreneurs who belong to the later category can create
more opportunities for themselves. It also shows how badly you want something.
May be thats why Y Combinator also asks similar question in their application
I believe. I am curious to find out what all those answers were.

~~~
rattray
Social engineering != dishonesty, in my opinion. Loopholes can be found and
exploited in perfectly honest ways.

~~~
rdouble
Most accounts of social engineering I've read are just someone lying about who
they are to get in somewhere, or get someone's password. Are there interesting
examples of social engineering that don't involve this?

~~~
31reasons
These are few mild versions of social engineering:

1\. Giving a compliment or a gift to someone can bring you favors.

2\. Wearing clothes such that it would imply (false) higher social status.

3\. Exhibiting confidence to make people think you are smart.

------
iaw
In college I was offered minimal financial aid even though my situation, when
viewed from a rational lens, warranted it. After having every effort blocked
by lower level staff in the office I wrote a snail mail letter to the
president of the university, I was very polite, didn't ask for anything, but
expressed my displeasure at the situation in a rational fashion. I received a
response from his office asking permission to forward the letter to the head
of financial aid...

That letter saved me >$75K :D

Edit : Come to think of it, most of my wins haven't been social engineering as
much as persistence.

------
Mz
I am on an Android and cannot copy and paste the link, so I haven't read it.
FYI: I once used the term "social engineering" on hn to mean effectively
arranging things socially. Uh, it bombed. I don't think the world is going to
redefine it any time soon. It basically means "con artistry" at the moment,
which is not what I do.

I had an amicable divorce, without lawyers. Not paying lawyers meant there was
more pie to go around and helped both parties behave generously. I also have a
compromised immune system. Staying healthy and off medication has a strong
component of managing social stuff. For example, I generally do not shake
hands. So finding ways to get people to accept my choices is a big part of
staying well.

